

A Bitcoin version of the SETIhome program for donating to charities? - dpcheng2003

It&#x27;d be a great way to publicize bitcoin to the masses beyond this techno-elite&#x2F;libertarian spin in the mainstream media.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;SETI@home
======
GigabyteCoin
It could be coded. Anything can be coded. But it wouldn't really be worth it
for either party imho, even if you used idle GPU time.

Let's do some math...

Let's say that the average GPU can mine at 1GH/s and that everybody using your
screensaver had that (non-existant, overly generous) GPU.

You would need ~6,000 participants participating 12 hours per day to equal the
power of a single KNC Neptune ASIC miner.

It would cost those 6,000 participants about $10/month just to take part. Or
about $60,000 per month total wasted on electricity, for a project that would
net about $15,000 in mined BTC:
[http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/a/cad4e45c7b](http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/a/cad4e45c7b)

And that's if you were able to get up and running by february.

In march, that $60,000 wasted on electricity would only net your charity
$7,640. And in April, $3,900.

Had those 6,000 participants simply donated $10 to your cause, you could
purchase 6 KNC Neptune miners to mine Bitcoin for you and your cause.

------
Patrick_Devine
I'm not sure I'm following what you're proposing. What's the model you're
envisioning?

~~~
taternuts
I assume he means build something similar to SETI that uses people's idle CPU
time to mine for bitcoin, giving you the option to place the proceeds into a
wallet owned by a charity of your choice

~~~
dpcheng2003
Bingo. Sorry... didn't really flesh it out better. Was just bullshitting w/ my
cofounder about this and was genuinely curious if anyone's done it.

